# Dinner wasn't THAT bad...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

http://twitpic.com/4a2pd1 :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, maybe he died waiting for good service


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Halloween Picture!
I thought the cobwebbing was perfect!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks like he's been eating at Dark Star's house. lmao... j/k


btw- great pic.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

If the fire department wasn't there Cathy it wasn't me!


----------

